# Lg bl40



## LinuxOS (Sep 3, 2013)

Dear All,

I have one issue with one LG BL40 mobile phone, i get to fix for one of my friend but the problem is that in this phone is one handset icon staying there in left up corner also when someone call on that phone im able to hear the voice but when i do call im not able to hear ringing voice..! Please could someone tell me what is the problem and how can i solve this issue? Is it possible to be upgrade issue of software? Please respod to me as soon as possible. Thank you in advance.


----------

